# Big Delima Re How to Mod my Case



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

OK guys, I am looking for some opinions here. I have two free 5.25" drive bays near the top of my Thermaltake Armor full tower. I have ordered a 5.25" blue LCD temp display, a 3.5" fan controller with blue LEDs, and a 5.25" to 3.5" adapter. The stuff should arrive Friday or Saturday.

Now for the delima: should I mount the fan controller above the LCD temp display or below it? I have a gut feeling the fan controller will look better if I put it under however I am looking for some other opinions.

Here are the items I ordered for reference.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811998007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811992002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811993007


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

LCD on top. looks more streamlined.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Temps on top, knobs below it same as forcifer looks better


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking. It will be a bit tricky because the fan controller is obviously longer and I have a 90mm fan mounted directly below the drive bay where the fan controller will go but I should get it to work. I will post some pics when it is all finished. :smile:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hehehe guess how i voted.:laugh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

:laugh:

I got the fan controller and LCD display today and am awaiting the adapter bracket which has arrived at the local outlet according to UPS's tracking info. Hopefully all the stuff will be installed tomorrow in which case I should have pics tomorrow night.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

cool cant wait to see it.:grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Here are the pics:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376.html#post1190508


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

woot woot going to look now.:grin:


----------

